# Befehle an Server senden



## Jens81 (17. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

ich muss vordefinierte Befehle (z.B. "cvs checkout -d zielpfad quellpfad") aus einer Java-Anwendung an einen UNIX Server senden. Wie kann man dies gut lösen?
Meine erste (grobe) Idee ist, eine Telnet-Verbindung aufzubauen und die Befehle darüber zu senden. Gibts andere / bessere Vorschläge? ???:L

Gruß,
Jens

PS: Die Befehle müssen hintereinander, in einer Verbindung ausgeführt werden.


----------



## tuxedo (17. Jun 2010)

Wie wär's mit einer SSH Verbindung? Ist doch etwas abhörsicherer als Telnet ... Gibts ja diverse SSH Libs für Java.

Was mich aber viel mehr interessiert: Warum will man sowas tun?

- Alex


----------



## Jens81 (18. Jun 2010)

Um Dateien aus einem CVS auszuchecken und dann in einer Programmlogik zu verwenden. Der direkte Zugriff via FTP ist ja nicht vernünftig lösbar (soweit ich weiß).


----------



## Gast2 (18. Jun 2010)

Zugriff mit HTTP nicht möglich?


----------



## tuxedo (18. Jun 2010)

Warum weiß der Server denn nicht selbst dass er was auschecken und verwenden muss? Gibts denn keine passenden Clients zum Server die das dem Server über das hauseigene Protokoll (soap, rmi, ...) mitteilen können?

Oder handelt es sich hier eher weniger um ein Client-Server-Modell und du willst nur recht bequem dem stand alone Server von aussen sagen dass er das nun auschecken und verwenden soll?

- Alex


----------



## Jens81 (18. Jun 2010)

Die Java Anwendung ist keine verteilte Anwendung, sondern kann nur auf einem Arbeitsplatz laufen. HTTP ist leider auch nicht möglich.

edit: Der Begriff "Server" ist hier nicht als Java-Server zu verstehen, sondern ist einfach ein entfernter Rechner, auf dem UNIX läuft.


----------

